# dentist and chiropodist in or near Nerja?



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

My first two-week stretch in Nerja (till now I've been bouncing between Germany and Spain) and I've got a toothache. I guess I'd have to find a dentist eventually, but it seems now I need one sooner than expected. Also need a recommendation for a chiropodist ...need orthopedic supports (sigh, getting older sucks.) 

Can anyone help with info for practioners in or around Nerja?

Thanks!
Melissa


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Excellent dental surgery near Nerja is Dentadanes in Maro.


----------

